
Inside a Met Director's Exit - prismatic
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/thomas-campbell-met-director-exit
======
ng12
> the new, two-word scarlet logo, created by branding firm Wolff Olins—“The
> Met”—resembled a “red double-decker bus that has stopped short, shoving the
> passengers into each other’s backs,”

Hah. The old logo wasn't great, sure, but the new one is both forgettable and
ugly.

